# Help please:figuring things out!



## Supersensitivepottasium (11 mo ago)

I’m in my sophomore year of college and have no idea what to do yet. Over the past 2 years I’ve liked the careers of
Veterinarian 
Social worker for the disabled community (Thinking of it again)
ABA therapy (scratch that because of controversies)
Media consultant for those planning projects about disabled people.
Special education teacher

I’m currently getting my associates in general studies and I’m transferring to a four year college next semester and so I need a plan. I’m thinking interdisciplinary studies.

Some more you should know:
I’m an ESFJ 6w5
I am autistic (hence my interest in working with disabled people)
I speak English and Spanish fluently, understand a little French and speak very little Hebrew (using Rosetta Stone for it rn)
My favorite subjects are history, biology, and anything in social sciences except politics


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

It's hard to get into vet schools. Because there are so few schools and many applicants (in the US and Canada anyway), almost no international students are accepted. Some schools might require biology, chemistry, or related science courses, and experience working with animals in some capacity. If you can get in, great!

Social work could be rewarding or not. Also possibly stressful and relatively low paid. I see that you're in the USA. In Canada, you pretty much need a masters degree to get a social work job. Spanish would be a plus.

Media consultant sounds like the kind of challenge I'd enjoy. Creative, and always something different. You could make your own job.

Special ed teacher could be rewarding or stressful. My ESFJ sister enjoyed being an EA in this field.

Good luck!


----------



## Supersensitivepottasium (11 mo ago)

islandlight said:


> It's hard to get into vet schools. Because there are so few schools and many applicants (in the US and Canada anyway), almost no international students are accepted. Some schools might require biology, chemistry, or related science courses, and experience working with animals in some capacity. If you can get in, great!
> 
> Social work could be rewarding or not. Also possibly stressful and relatively low paid. I see that you're in the USA. In Canada, you pretty much need a masters degree to get a social work job. Spanish would be a plus.
> 
> ...


thanks! I’m no longer interested in prevet though, that was in 12th grade through first semester of college


----------



## Supersensitivepottasium (11 mo ago)

Supersensitivepottasium said:


> thanks! I’m no longer interested in prevet though, that was in 12th grade through first semester of college





islandlight said:


> It's hard to get into vet schools. Because there are so few schools and many applicants (in the US and Canada anyway), almost no international students are accepted. Some schools might require biology, chemistry, or related science courses, and experience working with animals in some capacity. If you can get in, great!
> 
> Social work could be rewarding or not. Also possibly stressful and relatively low paid. I see that you're in the USA. In Canada, you pretty much need a masters degree to get a social work job. Spanish would be a plus.
> 
> ...


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Twice in my life, I had to figure out what to do with my life. I took stock of my own preferences, strengths, weaknesses, and things I didn't want. I also looked at my resources and limitations.

The first time: I was good at English, wanted to travel, and wanted to change jobs frequently without it looking bad on a resume. I didn't want to spend many years in school. I decided on ESL/EFL teaching. It was fine, but it wasn't a perfect fit because I'm not really a people person.

The second time: I lived in an isolated place with absolutely no local job prospects. I was still good at English. I had a computer and Internet. I looked into online teaching and tutoring, but that wasn't right for me, for various reasons. I decided to be a freelance copy editor. Thanks to the Internet, I was able to learn a lot about both business and editing. I did that for 15 years.

You could look at your own situation, needs, and goals in a similar way. For example, ambition, autonomy, flexibility, other life goals or commitments, problems, education costs, etc.


----------



## Supersensitivepottasium (11 mo ago)

islandlight said:


> Twice in my life, I had to figure out what to do with my life. I took stock of my own preferences, strengths, weaknesses, and things I didn't want. I also looked at my resources and limitations.
> 
> The first time: I was good at English, wanted to travel, and wanted to change jobs frequently without it looking bad on a resume. I didn't want to spend many years in school. I decided on ESL/EFL teaching. It was fine, but it wasn't a perfect fit because I'm not really a people person.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

I guess the standard advice would apply: check job availabilities (this is so important to make sure you don't finish your study and end up unemployed with a debt on top of it all) and work out how you can get any required experience or know people who will recommend you for a job (not sure how you would do this, but best way to get a job is to know people), and talk to people in the field to find out what the work involves (unless you're already certain - sometimes jobs have more to them than you would think) and make sure your pay will cover all your bills (including as time goes on with inflation), and be enough to save for a house unless renting forever sounds ok. After that, choose whatever you want.


----------

